# New TJ trailer library :)



## Ed (Oct 14, 2007)

Epic demo: http://www.twostepsfromhell.com/music-nemesis.php
Epic demo 2: http://www.twostepsfromhell.com/music-nem-epic2.php
Drama demo: http://www.twostepsfromhell.com/music-nem-drama.php

According to the news section its all TJ.


----------



## PolarBear (Oct 14, 2007)

The first has more Nick Phoenix co-founder like elements to it composition wise, while the EQ is definately TJ like  Second sounds more TJ all around to me. Perhaps I'm feeling like this because I'm not used to traileresque TJ music. Oh and there are *bad noises* in the *second*! Be warned and don't crank it up to loud! :!: 

How did you get the music page not to redirect to somewhere where these cues are not visible anymore but only the Pathogen stuff?

PolarBear


----------



## Ed (Oct 14, 2007)

According to the news section its all TJ:

"21 original compositions by Two Steps co-founder, Thomas J. Bergersen. NEMESIS is all about grandeur and monumental power, but these cues are undeniably, masterful compositions. NEMESIS features a 100-piece orchestra, a large percussion ensemble and the famous Tabernacle choir. Cues range from spectacular action to the divine beauty of truly emotional drama pieces. NEMESIS features the seducive voice of Norwegian Merethe Soltvedt."

You are right about the second track having artifacts in it, dont know whats up there.

Polar, the music page was changed shortly after I posted and the links were removed but now seems to be back up again.

Ed


----------



## PolarBear (Oct 14, 2007)

Ha, not removed. It's some buggy javascript not doing its work. Well... can't view the content with that script loaded. Turn off javascript and you should see everything.

As I said, I only thought it might not all be TJ from what I heard yet. It could possibly well be though!


----------



## michel (Oct 14, 2007)

Hey Ed, thanks for the news.


The music sounds great! Congratulation TJ!

Where can I learn more about the production? I mean the music is very _loud_.


Is the orchestra real or are samples used? When Thomas makes music you never know, if he uses samples or the real thing, right? It sounds everytime real and excellent!


----------



## Ed (Oct 14, 2007)

michel @ Sun Oct 14 said:


> Is the orchestra real or are samples used? When Thomas makes music you never know, if he uses samples or the real thing, right? It sounds everytime real and excellent!



Percussion is probably all samples, but maybe there are a few live things who knows. According to the news section of the site which i copied and pasted it seems to imply they used a real orchestra and choir, but that doesnt mean TJ didnt use samples as well. Would be interesting to know what the mockups sounded like :D

If you liked this you could check out some more music on Two Steps site.


----------



## Pando (Oct 14, 2007)

I find it extremely curious that the two orchestras mentioned are Seattle Symphony and Prague Philharmonic (EWQLSO & PP). There are no video demos of any live orchestra playing either, only choir. It's helluva hard to make out what the hell the newest releases are since they are compressed all the way to hell, but the earlier releases sound very much like TJ's personal library (PP) and Nick's EWQLSO.

I wouldn't be surprised if this is all a big mockup from hell. :D


----------



## Ed (Oct 15, 2007)

Pando @ Sun Oct 14 said:


> I find it extremely curious that the two orchestras mentioned are Seattle Symphony and Prague Philharmonic (EWQLSO & PP). There are no video demos of any live orchestra playing either, only choir. It's helluva hard to make out what the hell the newest releases are since they are compressed all the way to hell, but the earlier releases sound very much like TJ's personal library (PP) and Nick's EWQLSO.
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if this is all a big mockup from hell. :D



Well sure, it could be. We know the old stuff is sample and we know they did record a real orchestra and choir for the Dynasty library. Would be nice for TJ or Nick to tell us


----------



## michel (Oct 17, 2007)

Hello Thomas, thanks for the explanation.  

btw - Dynasty sounds great too. Sad, that it is only available for the trailer production etc and not for the private listen. Good luck with the new release(s).


----------



## Ed (Oct 23, 2007)

They just posted another Epic demo YEYEY!!!

http://www.twostepsfromhell.com/music-nem-epic2.php

TJ you bastard.


----------



## mixolydian (Apr 26, 2008)

Thomas_J @ Wed Oct 17 said:


> Thanks, Michel! There has been a tremendous interest from people around the world, so we might actually release a commercial album with our most popular tracks in the not too distant future  Thanks again!


Any infernal news? Can't speak for the others but I'm a disciple in hibernation.


----------

